# Modern Arnis Seminar



## Rich Parsons (Dec 28, 2004)

Cross Listed Here

I will be teaching a seminar in Alma Michigan on 19th of February, 2005. The host is Mr. Brian R. VanCise a member also here on Martial Talk.

The Seminar is from 12:00 Noon to 4:00 PM and will cost $40.

Contact info:
Location: Alma Training Hall
Call 989-560-8004 for Details
or contact Brian VanCise via e-mail at brian@instinctiveresponsetraining.com

I plan on teaching various Modern Arnis teaching techniques, for the stick and dagger, possible double stick, and single stick as time and requests allow.

You can check out Mr. VanCise's web site www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com for other events hosted by Mr. VanCise in Alma Michigan.

Thank you

Master Rich Parsons
Filipino Martial Arts Club


----------



## Cebu West (Dec 28, 2004)

Teaching the teachers. Now that's a great idea. There should be more events like this available for school owners and group leaders to stay up on their techniques. 

Knowing Rich, this will be a good time as well as a learning experience. 

If it's in your area, this is one you shouldn't miss. Wish I were closer.

Have a great seminar
SAL


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 29, 2004)

This is going to be a great seminar!!! We are really excited on having
Master Rich Parsons up for some Modern Arnis Stick and Blade work!
If you are interested in attending, please e-mail me at :
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com ! If I do not respond quickly please 
understand that I am going to be out of the country training in India for a
little while! I will respond as soon as I get back! Once again this will be a 
*great* opportunity to train with one of the best so if you are interested 
we would love to have you up for some serious training!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 29, 2004)

I have not met Rich personally, however, his credentials are solid:

http://www.martialtalk.com/modteam/

"Modern Arnis - 18 yrs - Four Ranks of Black - Lakan Tatlo

Balintawak - 6 yrs - Rank- Student"

This would be a great opportunity to be introduced or learn more about Modern Arnis!!!

Palusut


----------



## Seigi (Jan 2, 2005)

Rich is a great guy & KNOWS what he's talking about when it comes to FMA.
I have had the honor of training in one of his seminars & recommend any & everyone to attend, Good-Luck!!!

Peace :whip:


----------



## f.m.a.c.student (Jan 26, 2005)

I plan on attending rich I am clearing my calender


----------



## f.m.a.c.student (Jan 26, 2005)

Brian I have been training with Master parsons for 13 years now and I am wondering what style do you teach? and how many are in your class one more question how many are you expecting on showing if you have any Idea.



MIke


----------

